# 2010 VW CC Tail light Issues



## VW2010CC (Mar 11, 2015)

First time posting and long time browser! 


I'm currently having an issue that I can not resolve and trying to avoid the dealership at the moment =) Search the board and haven't found anything as of yet. 

My 2010 VW CC Backup Reverse light went out on driver side. I replaced the bulb with the correct OEM bulb and no luck with it fixing. So I tried replacing with the other reverse bulbs, figure i got a bad bulb. (Ordered 4 bulbs total). Still no luck with it working. I check the fuses and they are still good. I ordered a new bulb housing for the driver side and still no luck. Next thing I know the rear right side fog light went out (Bulb on left side of reverse light on passenger side). So I purchased the replacement bulb and still no luck with the rear right side fog light (still out). There was one time when I wiggle the connector and the reverse light came back on but then I turn car off and restarted and reverse light was out again. 

Of course every time I start the car I get two message on dash:

1. Rear left side reverse light not working

2. Rear right side fog light not working.


So, I went head and ripped out the carpet lining in the trunk to see if the cable harass is in bad shape, but everything looks good. I figured the pins might not have a tight connector on bulb holders and still no luck. 


I am hoping that someone has some information on this issue or seen this issue before. 



Thanks you ahead of time.


2010CC


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I would check two places behind the left carpet wall.

Remove left trunk carpet wall

1. Check if wires coming from lid are not worn from constant opening and closing of the trunk


2. Check connectors that connect trunk lid harness to wires going to front of the vehicle


----------



## Kråkan_CC (May 25, 2014)

Dang, seems to be becoming a common issue with that wire harness, especially after 5 years of opening and closing the trunk. I had the exact same problem. I just paid the 80 dollars, and replaced it. Everything is amazing again.


----------



## VW2010CC (Mar 11, 2015)

OEMPlusCC,


Everything looks good with wiring harness and connectors. looks brand new all the cabling. I thought about unwrapping the tape on the wiring harness to see if anything is exposed around by the open and closing of the trunk. 

will have look over everything again, maybe I missed something.


----------



## VW2010CC (Mar 11, 2015)

KrakanCC


Yea, I called around and everywhere it special order and $80 plus. Not looking to spend the $80 on wiring harness. I figure I will look at it one more time and if nothing then I will replace the harness. =( 


I just don't want to spend the $80 and it still be a problem.


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm having a problem like this:
-reverse lights aren't working 
-new bulbs
-fuses are good


What's the part number for the rest tail light wiring harness?

Is it a plug and play swap?

Thanks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

I also have a 2010 and had the same exact issues, I was lucky enough to be covered under warrantee, but they ended up replacing the wiring harness in the trunk, and also both sides of the body mounted tail lights, and everything is good now. That was about a year ago


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

Bagged_CC said:


> I also have a 2010 and had the same exact issues, I was lucky enough to be covered under warrantee, but they ended up replacing the wiring harness in the trunk, and also both sides of the body mounted tail lights, and everything is good now. That was about a year ago


How many miles did you have? I don't think it would be covered under warranty now. 

for those watching: 

Rear wire harness part number: 3C8971182E


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

When that happened I had somewhere around 35k miles on the car


----------



## jw_sportwagen (Oct 22, 2012)

L-I-V-I-N said:


> How many miles did you have? I don't think it would be covered under warranty now.
> 
> for those watching:
> 
> Rear wire harness part number: 3C8971182E


I had the same issue, rear left fog light error code. changed bulb nothing. tool it the dealer and they said $116 just for diagnosis. So screw that, saw the this post and googled the part number got the harness shipped gor $73

Took it apart today and sure enough the wires in the harness in the trunk area were shredded. installed new harness and all good now. I have 73000 miles so I assume it was out of warranty. Anyways saved some money by this thread so thanks!


----------

